# Vintage Forgecraft Refurb & Rehandle



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2020)

This vintage Forgecraft was the closet to being ineligible for a refurb job that I've done so far. The profile showed over-sharpening/over-steeling in front of the heel. The blade faces were worn down to the max with the brick pattern stampings almost completely removed. Lots of scratches and deep rust pitting was seen. 

I managed to make it all look pretty good but could not get all of the rust pitting removed from the bevels so this one has clear evidence of a prior life. 

The owner asked for a rehandle and designed the entire thing herself, right down to type and size of spacers! 

The handle is made from amboyna burl, buffalo horn, copper & G10 spacers, and a copper pin.

So what do you think?


----------



## tripleq (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow,
That is by far the best refurb/transformation of a forgecraft that I have seen.
Amazing job!


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 11, 2020)

BRO.

/faints


----------



## Jaszer13 (Sep 11, 2020)

I would pay to see this in an "upgrade" video.


----------



## julius777 (Sep 12, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow Dave! Amazing transformation!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 12, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Wow Dave! Amazing transformation!



It was born a Forgecraft, but it identified as a Martell


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## juice (Sep 13, 2020)

chiffonodd said:


> It was born a Forgecraft, but it identified as a Martell


We're a very inclusive community, for sure


----------



## Dendrobatez (Sep 13, 2020)

Damn that's nice, you may have inspired me to finally refinish mine on my long weekend coming up lol


----------



## ecchef (Sep 13, 2020)

Sweet! Terrific result of vision and execution. 
I have one last Forgie that needs the Martell treatment and this would be a model.


----------



## tomsch (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow!! That looks amazing!!


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 13, 2020)

I really like the handle detail on this.


----------



## Roastveg (Nov 11, 2020)

F'n gorgeous! How much metal had to be removed from the heel to get the profile you wanted? 7mm? Did you hollow grind or flat grind the tall bevel?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 11, 2020)

Roastveg said:


> F'n gorgeous!



Thanks! 





Roastveg said:


> How much metal had to be removed from the heel to get the profile you wanted? 7mm?



Nearly nothing actually, maybe 1mm? The profile just needed correction to fix some over-sharpening.





Roastveg said:


> Did you hollow grind or flat grind the tall bevel?



Flat ground the bevels but then convexed them into the edge.


----------



## Byphy (Nov 11, 2020)

This is so clean


----------



## tomsch (Dec 7, 2020)

That is simply stunning! I dug out my 8" and 10" out of my garage and was going to use them for hand sharpening practice but now I'm rethinking.


----------



## Jville (Dec 7, 2020)

That looks amazing Dave!!!


----------



## DT74 (Jan 6, 2021)

Best looking forgie ever


----------

